# Generic warranty v Nissan warranty / moisture in interior



## Kittgirl (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm new here just discovered this so here's my questions:
I just purchased a 2009 370 z. The dealer sold me a warranty with secure net for $2000. I thought it was a Nissan warranty until I realized it wasn't. Does Nissan offer their extended warranty for used cars such as the one I purchased? Can I undo this warranty and get the Nissan warranty? Anyone had experience with secure net? I've never heard of it, any thoughts?


Also I've noticed after a few days of rain there is a lot of moisture on the front windshield inside so much so the inspection sticker was soaking wet, what is causing this? 

And who ever heard of back speakers being an option on this model car, salesman didn't point this out I'm disappointed having come out of a 350z touring, never crossed my mind the radio in a 370 z would be AWFUL!! I feel a little burnt on the whole deal.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Years ago, I used to be an independant mechanical inspector and dealt with numerous aftermarket warranty companies. I never dealt with secure net, so I can't comment on their service. My experience is that some of these companies are good and some do everything under their power to deny a claim. You really need to read the contract and find out what they require as far as maintenance records if you need to file a claim and the fine points of exactly what they cover and if they cover subsequent damage. Pay special attention to anything referring to failure of "seals." I've dealt with companies that would cover mechanical failures as long as it was NOT a seal failure. The most common failures of automatic transmissions and turbos are due to seal failures and if that is the cause of a claim, those companies would deny the whole claim. Pheonix-American in Florida was one of those companies. The companies that seemed to do a good job included GE Capital, Corinthian Management and Warrantech. Of course, this was about 15 years ago and I have no idea of how their service is now. As far as getting out of your contract with secure net, it all depends on how their contract is written. You should contact your selling dealer or the warranty company. As far as Nissan's extended warranty, I believe they sell warranties on any Nissan vehicle up to 100,000 miles; there may be a time limit on that, as well. Worth of the warranty would depend on how much longer your vehicle would be qualified under the warranty in terms of time/mileage. 
Water (and not coolant) on the inside of the windshield is the sign of moisture inside the vehicle. This could be a sign that they shampood the carpets and they got reasonably wet. This should clear up. An evaporator case drain that is clogged could cause this, but this usually occurs during warmer weather when the A/C is used and is less common on late model cars that use cabin air filters, which keep a lot of debris from entering the evaporator case.
Yes, the base audio system has only a pair of front door speakers and a pair of tweeters. The Bose systems have rear speakers. If you want to add rear speakers, contact Crutchfield.com. They are an aftermarket vender of car audio systems and they have fair prices and excellant sales and tech support.


----------



## Kittgirl (Jan 19, 2013)

I read the contract it says it does cover seals. It is their "best" plan they offer seems it covers a great deal except it says they will pay or reimburse me, that doesn't sound good. This company has several complaints with better business bureau in past 3 years (12) I think, also states refund for warranty before thirty days... I'm looking into the Nissan warranty which is what I had on my 350z never paid for anything with that car.
How do I determine if its water vs coolant? Where are the filters located that may be stopped up, is that something I would be able to look and see? 
Thank you for your reply I really appreciate it.


----------

